# Ayuda en buscar cadena de texto



## el poder (Mar 1, 2005)

Que tal,

Tengo la siguiente hoja de excel. En la columna A está una lista con correos , en la B los apellidos de las personas de las que deseo buscar su correo electrónico y en la C el resultado que deseo.

He intentado con la función de buscarv, pero ésta funciona si tengo la cadena exacta, de lo contrario me marca error. También probé con la función buscar, pero no me acepta comodines como "*".

¿Alguna idea?

Muchas Gracias y Saludos.

<SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://www.interq.or.jp/sun/puremis/colo/popup.js"></SCRIPT><CENTER><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid" bgColor=#0c266b colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=left><FONT color=white>Microsoft Excel - Libro1</FONT></TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: #ffffff; FONT-FAMILY: caption" align=right>___Running: 11.0 : OS = Windows Windows 2000 </FONT></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 25px" bgColor=#d4d0c8 colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%" align=center border=0 VALIGN="MIDDLE"><TBODY><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: caption">(<U>F</U>)ile (<U>E</U>)dit (<U>V</U>)iew (<U>I</U>)nsert (<U>O</U>)ptions (<U>T</U>)ools (<U>D</U>)ata (<U>W</U>)indow (<U>H</U>)elp (<U>A</U>)bout</TD><TD vAlign=center align=right><FORM name=formCb605117><INPUT onclick='window.clipboardData.setData("Text",document.formFb202339.sltNb447362.value);' type=button value="Copy Formula" name=btCb942116></FORM></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid" bgColor=white colSpan=5><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><FORM name=formFb202339><TD style="WIDTH: 60px" align=middle bgColor=white><SELECT onchange="document.formFb202339.txbFb150492.value = document.formFb202339.sltNb447362.value" name=sltNb447362><OPTION value="" selected>A1</OPTION></SELECT></TD><TD align=right width="3%" bgColor=#d4d0c8>*=*</TD><TD align=left bgColor=white><INPUT size=80 value=CORREO name=txbFb150492></TD></FORM></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%">
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>A</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>B</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>C</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>D</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>1</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff00; TEXT-ALIGN: left">CORREO</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff00; TEXT-ALIGN: left">DATO A BUSCAR</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff00; TEXT-ALIGN: left">RESULTADO</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>2</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Ana Arias Arteaga alarias@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">ARIAS ARTEAGA</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Ana Arias Arteaga alarias@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>3</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Alicia Cecilia López González aclopez@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">GARCIA CALVILLO</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Dariela Garcia Calvillo adgarcia@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>4</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Ana García García acgarcia@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">REYES TLATELPA</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Delia Reyes Tlatelpa adreyes@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>5</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Alicia Garza Hernandez agarza@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">LOPEZ GONZALEZ</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>6</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Mónica Rocha Correa arocha@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>7</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Alicia Villegas Train alvillegas@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>8</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Angélica Colín Jiménez acolin@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>9</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Dariela Garcia Calvillo adgarcia@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>10</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Delia Reyes Tlatelpa adreyes@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>11</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Guadalupe Hernández Villanueva alhernandez@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>12</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Lilia Salazar Benitez asalazar@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>13</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Rosa Carbajal Aldama acarbajal@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #808080 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%" align=left VALIGN="TOP"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #808080 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 120pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff" align=left><U>Hoja1</U></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<FONT color=#339966 size=1>[HtmlMaker 2.42] </FONT><FONT color=#339966 size=1>To see the formula in the cells just click on the cells hyperlink or click the Name box</FONT


----------



## LEONEL (Mar 2, 2005)

si no hay funciones escribe una

esta funciona

Public Function BUSCAMAIL(BuscarEn As Range, Buscado As String)
Dim apellidos As String
apellidos = Buscado
For Each c In BuscarEn
    temp = c.Value
    If InStr(1, LCase(temp), LCase(apellidos), vbTextCompare) Then
        BUSCAMAIL = c.Value
        Exit For
    End If
Next
End Function

Se puede mejorar
porque no funciona con vocales acentuadas


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 3, 2005)

Poder,

Se puede usar comodines con MATCH().  Sin duda JPG u otro podría dar una Array Formula mucha más bonita que las feas que hice, pero aunque son feitas, funcionan.book1ABCD1NombreBsquemeResultado(s)2Juan Arias Arias*Rojas*Juan Arias Rojas3Juan Arias RojasJuan Rojas Arias4Juan Arias SnchezJuan Rojas Rojas5Juan Rojas AriasJuana Arias Rojas6Juan Rojas Rojas#REF!7Juana Arias Rojas#REF!8#REF!9#REF!10#REF!11#REF!12#REF!Sheet1

La fórmula en C2 es sencilla: =INDEX(A2:A7,MATCH(B2,A2:A7,0))
La en C3 y copiado hacia abajo es la fea: =INDEX(OFFSET(A$2:A$7,MATCH(C2,A$2:A$7,0),0,ROWS(A$2:A$7)-MATCH(C2,A$2:A$7)),MATCH(B$2,OFFSET(A$2:A$7,MATCH(C2,A$2:A$7,0),0,ROWS(A$2:A$7)-MATCH(C2,A$2:A$7)),0))


----------



## el poder (Mar 4, 2005)

Muchas Gracias Leonel y Greg,

La solución que dio Leonel fue bastante buena. Sirvió a la perfección la función. Nada más como curiosidad.. que tan fácil o difícil sería la función con reconocimiento de acentos???

Y Greg, tu solución también funcionó. Como dices tal vez la fórmula no está agradable, pero funciona. Me tardé un poco en "traducirla" para excel en español, pero para los que estuvieran interesados estas son las fórmulas:

=INDICE(A2:A7,COINCIDIR(B2,A2:A7,0))

=INDICE(DESREF(A$2:A$7,COINCIDIR(C2,A$2:A$7,0),0,FILAS(A$2:A$7)-COINCIDIR(C2,A$2:A$7)),COINCIDIR(B$2,DESREF(A$2:A$7,COINCIDIR(C2,A$2:A$7,0),0,FILAS(A$2:A$7)-COINCIDIR(C2,A$2:A$7)),0))

y también tengo la curiosidad que tan compleja (más?) sería esta fórmula para el reconocimiento de acentos?

Muchas Gracias a ambos, ya me dieron una gran idea de cómo manejar este tipo de funciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 4, 2005)

El Poder,

Como ya comenté, tengo el presentimiento que debe existir una solución basado en un array formula que resuelve este problema.  Pero no tengo tiempo para buscarla aquí ni inventarla.  Así que por pereza le mando una solucióncita utilizando VBA.  Empecé con la función que nos ofreció Leonel.  Ojalá que le sirva:
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
Public Function udfBuscaMail(rngBuscarEn As Range, _
                             strBuscado As String, _
                             Optional booSinAccento As Boolean = False)
'¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
    Dim rngCell As Range
    
    For Each rngCell In rngBuscarEn.Cells
        If InStr(1, _
                 LCase(IIf(booSinAccento, StripAccents(rngCell.Text), rngCell.Text)), _
                 LCase(IIf(booSinAccento, StripAccents(strBuscado), strBuscado)), vbTextCompare) Then
            udfBuscaMail = rngCell.Value
            Exit For
        End If
    Next rngCell
End Function

Function StripAccents(ByVal strInput As String) As String
'¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
    Const cstrAccents As String = "ÁÉÍÓÚÄËÏÖÜáéíóúäëïöü"
    Const cstrPlain As String = "AEIOUAEIOUaeiouaeiou"
    Dim bytPos As Byte
    
    For bytPos = 1 To Len(cstrAccents)
        strInput = Replace(strInput, _
                           Mid(cstrAccents, bytPos, 1), _
                           Mid(cstrPlain, bytPos, 1))
    Next bytPos
    StripAccents = strInput
End Function
```


----------



## el poder (Mar 7, 2005)

*Gracias Greg,*

Estimado Greg,

Es sorprendente la "solucioncita" que hiciste en tus tiempos de "pereza"... cómo estarán las soluciones cuando no tienes flojera?   

Bueno, corrí tu función, pero creo que sale lo mismo que la que hizo Leonel, o seguramente yo no la sé escribir correctamente.

Noté el tercer argumento,  pero no sé como utilizarlo.. Según yo, es de esta forma:

=udfBuscaMail(A:A, "Guzmán")

pero creo que no cambia los acentos.

Saludos y disculpa las molestias.


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 7, 2005)

Poder,

Ni quieres imaginar los líos en los cuales me meto cuando dejo correr mi imaginación con Excel.  Ahorita estoy jugando con un TreeView control para agrupar datos en diferentes formas antes de hacer ciertos análisis.  Le digo que ha sido una fiesta completa.

Bueno, la tercera opción es nada más donde usted indica si quiere hacer una comparación que toma en cuanta los accentos o no.  Así que si usted desea que cambie los accentos a caracteries sin accentos se pone un TRUE como tercer argumento: =udfBuscaMail(A1:A500,"Guzmán", TRUE)

Saludos,


----------



## el poder (Mar 8, 2005)

Impresionante Greg y esos desarrollos los vendes? o son para tu propio uso?

Por cierto, creo que la función que hiciste en tu tiempo libre   no me funciona, tal vez es otra la forma de utilizarla. No es importante corregirla, solamente lo menciono para los que pudieran estar interesados:

*CORREO*-------------------------------------------- *FUNCION*
José Gómez Plata jsgomez@yahoo.com.mx ---- _=udfBuscaMail(A1,"GOMEZ PLATA",TRUE)_ 

Debería buscar apellidos sin acentos y devolver el nombre completo con acentos y su correo.

Saludos y Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 8, 2005)

Interesante, porque a mí, sí me está funcionando.  Y una pequeña detalle que no hice por tener prisa -- ponga un "as String" al final de la declaración de la función.  [¡Uy, que vergüenza !]Wildcards from list.xlsABCD1NombreBsquemeSin AccentosResultado(s)2Juan Arias AriasGarciaFALSE 3Juan Arias RojasGarciaTRUEAna Garca Garca4Juan Arias SnchezGarzaFALSEAlicia Garza Hernandez5Juan Rojas AriasGarzaTRUEAlicia Garza Hernandez6Juan Rojas RojasLopezFALSE 7Juana Arias RojasLopezTRUEAlicia Cecilia Lpez Gonzlez8Alicia Cecilia Lpez GonzlezMonicaFALSE 9Ana Garca GarcaMonicaTRUEMnica Rocha Correa10Alicia Garza Hernandez11Mnica Rocha Correa12Alicia Villegas Train13Anglica Coln JimnezSheet1 (2)


----------



## el poder (Mar 8, 2005)

Lo intenté nuevamente y funcionó.. no creo que hay sido por que faltaba el "as string". Pero ya quedó! ray: 

¡¡¡Muchísimas Gracias!!!


----------



## el poder (Mar 1, 2005)

Que tal,

Tengo la siguiente hoja de excel. En la columna A está una lista con correos , en la B los apellidos de las personas de las que deseo buscar su correo electrónico y en la C el resultado que deseo.

He intentado con la función de buscarv, pero ésta funciona si tengo la cadena exacta, de lo contrario me marca error. También probé con la función buscar, pero no me acepta comodines como "*".

¿Alguna idea?

Muchas Gracias y Saludos.

<SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://www.interq.or.jp/sun/puremis/colo/popup.js"></SCRIPT><CENTER><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid" bgColor=#0c266b colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=left><FONT color=white>Microsoft Excel - Libro1</FONT></TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: #ffffff; FONT-FAMILY: caption" align=right>___Running: 11.0 : OS = Windows Windows 2000 </FONT></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 25px" bgColor=#d4d0c8 colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%" align=center border=0 VALIGN="MIDDLE"><TBODY><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: caption">(<U>F</U>)ile (<U>E</U>)dit (<U>V</U>)iew (<U>I</U>)nsert (<U>O</U>)ptions (<U>T</U>)ools (<U>D</U>)ata (<U>W</U>)indow (<U>H</U>)elp (<U>A</U>)bout</TD><TD vAlign=center align=right><FORM name=formCb605117><INPUT onclick='window.clipboardData.setData("Text",document.formFb202339.sltNb447362.value);' type=button value="Copy Formula" name=btCb942116></FORM></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid" bgColor=white colSpan=5><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><FORM name=formFb202339><TD style="WIDTH: 60px" align=middle bgColor=white><SELECT onchange="document.formFb202339.txbFb150492.value = document.formFb202339.sltNb447362.value" name=sltNb447362><OPTION value="" selected>A1</OPTION></SELECT></TD><TD align=right width="3%" bgColor=#d4d0c8>*=*</TD><TD align=left bgColor=white><INPUT size=80 value=CORREO name=txbFb150492></TD></FORM></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%">
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>A</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>B</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>C</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>D</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>1</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff00; TEXT-ALIGN: left">CORREO</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff00; TEXT-ALIGN: left">DATO A BUSCAR</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff00; TEXT-ALIGN: left">RESULTADO</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>2</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Ana Arias Arteaga alarias@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">ARIAS ARTEAGA</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Ana Arias Arteaga alarias@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>3</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Alicia Cecilia López González aclopez@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">GARCIA CALVILLO</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Dariela Garcia Calvillo adgarcia@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>4</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Ana García García acgarcia@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">REYES TLATELPA</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Delia Reyes Tlatelpa adreyes@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>5</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Alicia Garza Hernandez agarza@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">LOPEZ GONZALEZ</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>6</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Mónica Rocha Correa arocha@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>7</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Alicia Villegas Train alvillegas@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>8</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Angélica Colín Jiménez acolin@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>9</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Dariela Garcia Calvillo adgarcia@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>10</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Delia Reyes Tlatelpa adreyes@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>11</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Guadalupe Hernández Villanueva alhernandez@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>12</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Lilia Salazar Benitez asalazar@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>13</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Rosa Carbajal Aldama acarbajal@msn.com.mx</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #808080 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%" align=left VALIGN="TOP"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #808080 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 120pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff" align=left><U>Hoja1</U></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<FONT color=#339966 size=1>[HtmlMaker 2.42] </FONT><FONT color=#339966 size=1>To see the formula in the cells just click on the cells hyperlink or click the Name box</FONT


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 8, 2005)

el poder said:
			
		

> ...no creo que hay sido por que faltaba el "as string"...


No, no, ese "As String" es nada más que indica qué tipo de datos devuelve la función.  Sin eso, VBA usa un tipo _variant_ entonces en los casos donde no encuentra lo buscado me estaba dando un cero en vez de una hilera de largo cero. La función siempre sirve, pero no declarar el tipo de dato devuelto de una función es programación desaliñado (sloppy) y da mal ejemplo a otros quienes leen tal.  [En cambio, aunque mi gramática en español también es una vergüenza, la meta es diferente; si logro que me entienden, he logrado la meta principal.  ¡Ojalá que nadie jamás tome mi español como un ejemplo de como escribir el idioma  !]   Okay, back to work on my project...

Saludos,


----------



## el poder (Mar 9, 2005)

Para nada Greg y solamente para mayor referencia al menos en México
nos referiríamos a la programación "sloppy" como programación "al ahí se va", programación "chambona" o programación "chafa" en lugar de "desañilada".

Sin embargo tu español es bastante entendible... y ni de que hablar de tu programación, excelente.


----------

